# image licence agreement



## bigd (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi;

A familiar refrain, perhaps. I'm a portrait shooter that finds himself shooting commercial work periodically. Mostly local stuff. Now have an opportunity to shoot for national exposure and know there are licencing agreements and guidelines out there to determine:
length of licence, usage limitations, compensation guidelines etc.

Any one know of a good resource to get me up to speed?


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2010)

The American Society of Media Photographers web site www.asmp.org :thumbup:


----------



## bigd (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh,    didn't see the link in your post! That's perfect. Thank you so much!


----------

